# A Collaboration with my 6 year old son



## wiset1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay, so it was a proud time for daddy on this one. While my son still needs a couple more years before he can play with the power tools he's always asking to help so this seemed like the best way. He sat down at the kitchen table and started painting away and decorating the tubes the way he felt he would like to see the finished pen...fine by me:biggrin: After a little dry time and prep we cast the tubes in PR and spun away. He told me that he would like to sell it for a Million dollars so he can buy some more StarWars toys... I told him "Buddy, that sound about right, but I bet you could get Two Million for it!" He's 6:laugh:

Enjoy












As always, larger images can be seen on my Flickr site linked below. Thanks for looking...I'm so proud!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 3, 2011)

HOLY SHNIKES!!!!! That looks friggin AWESOME.


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 3, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Okay, so it was a proud time for daddy on this one. While my son still needs a couple more years before he can play with the power tools he's always asking to help so this seemed like the best way. He sat down at the kitchen table and started painting away and decorating the tubes the way he felt he would like to see the finished pen...fine by me:biggrin: After a little dry time and prep we cast the tubes in PR and spun away. He told me that he would like to sell it for a Million dollars so he can buy some more StarWars toys... I told him "Buddy, that sound about right, but I bet you could get Two Million for it!" He's 6:laugh:
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


And so you should be!!
 
What would I have to do to get some of those blanks? Seriously!


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ask a 6 year old to make some more I guess, ha ha ha.


----------



## ohiococonut (Oct 3, 2011)

Daaaaayuuuumm  A 6yr old did that?!

Can I borrow him for a while? I'll feed him real good and even buy him Star Wars toys.

I might have to see if my grandson wants to try his hand at it too. THAT is one pen I would not want to give up. It's just too cool! :biggrin:


----------



## t001xa22 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tim, I think you have the makings of a budding pen genius there. That is beautiful work. I wonder if Toni could use him in some of her design work? A seasoned caster would be hard-pressed to come up with something like that. Great job.


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 3, 2011)

I think you would be in good judgment if you went ahead and pulled your little man out of school and had him paint blanks from now on instead.......That looks GREAT.  Huge Kudos to him.


----------



## micharms (Oct 3, 2011)

Great looking blank and pen. I think you should send him on a round-the-IAP trip. Probably could easily come up with a huge college fund for him:biggrin:

Michael


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Justturnin said:


> I think you would be in good judgment if you went ahead and pulled your little man out of school and had him paint blanks from now on instead.......That looks GREAT. Huge Kudos to him.


 
Child labor and all....though about it :smile-big:  Really though, I'm proud that we were able to do this together.  When he gets a little older I'll let him use the lathe and tools to turn his own.  For now I'll let him keep painting tubes.


----------



## whegge (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful!

I think your son may have started something here.  Never would have thought to *paint* a tube, cover it with something sure but just to paint!

Way to go Dad.


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Oct 3, 2011)

That looks fantastic! My wife often accuses me of acting like a 6 year old but it's rarely for doing something that good...


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm with the others. That looks good for any age.

I've a feeling that one could spend a lot of time starring at that pen on closer inspection.


----------



## jbswearingen (Oct 3, 2011)

Um, yeah, if you don't mind breaking some of those pesky child labor laws, I'd love to buy some of those tubes.  Don't even need to cast them.  Just wrap them in tissue and ship them this way.

That looks amazing.

Maybe you could let us in on types of markers, etc.?  I have an 8 year old...


----------



## Dan26 (Oct 3, 2011)

Now that is amazing!!!! When is he holding his next class? I can't afford the pen, but maybe the tuition. It really is a great pen.


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 3, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> Um, yeah, if you don't mind breaking some of those pesky child labor laws, I'd love to buy some of those tubes. Don't even need to cast them. Just wrap them in tissue and ship them this way.
> 
> That looks amazing.
> 
> Maybe you could let us in on types of markers, etc.? I have an 8 year old...


 
First of all, Thank you for ALL of the feedback.  You've just made his night and he's very excited!

Now to answer the question...No markers were used on the tube.  I put about 12 different acrylic colors onto a painting tray for him and put the tubes on wooden rods so he could paint around them without setting it down.  After that while the paint was still wet he threw on some beads and glitter and he called it done.  We let it dry for a while before we got it ready for casting.  Hope that helps.

Again everyone, Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## 76winger (Oct 3, 2011)

Very creative and colorful. NICE!!!


----------



## EricJS (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like you've got a "chip off the old block.":wink: That is certainly a two million dollar pen!


----------



## jbswearingen (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay, now I *see* what was done.  The beads cleared it up.  Awesome.  I think my daughter would TOTALLY dig doing this, especially since her mother's b-day is coming up.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 3, 2011)

It is great that this was a collaboration.  He did a very artistic job and the colors are clear and not muddy.  He should be very proud of his work.  He really isn't too young to start learning to work with power tools.  Teach him all about the safety and how to handle and let him begin working with the least dangerous.  Both of my girls worked with power tools starting around 5 to 6 years old.  Home Depot has a monthly class for kids to begin working with hand tools and wood.  It is free and lots of fun doing the projects together.
Check if out if you haven't already.  Real nice looking pen.


----------



## JimB (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like the two of you are going to need to start a business together! Fantastic job!


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Some really great feedback!  I guess I'll have to ask him if he would like to do a couple more pens and then work him into the tools and lathe.  I can see it now though...tools, sander, and the lathe left out in the front yard..."But I was playing Daddy":biggrin:  We'll work into it slowly.  I just started to bring him fishing as well...he seems to like that also.  Who knows


----------



## hewunch (Oct 3, 2011)

Tim, he did a fantastic job. I am amazed... really.


----------



## Mike D (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome pen! Your son has a great eye.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tell him he did a great job, better than I could do.


----------



## fireangels (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Tim heres an Idea for his starwars toys

let him paint the tubes you cast them and sell them in the classifieds split the money

doing things with kids = priceless

great job on that pen


----------



## 3Peake (Oct 4, 2011)

That is an absolutely awesome pen for any age to produce, you should be very proud of your son and glad that he takes an interest in what you do.
 I agree with fireangels on the starwars toys idea......


----------



## lilliopus (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous pen Tim, and a great idea to boot.....

Wonder if I can get my dog and cat to participate like that?! (they are my kids) They do like putting paw prints on everything and if it's not the prints then it's the hair


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 4, 2011)

With all this great feedback I'm sure he'll be excited to paint a couple more tubes for casting.  This was the first time using a statesman kit instead of the Majestic and I kind of like it.  Not as heavy as the Majestic, but still really nice.


----------



## traderdon55 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am going to have to get some paint and turn my grandchildren loose. If they could come up with something that looked half that good I would be very happy.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great Looking Pen, You Two do good work.


----------



## pensbydesign (Oct 4, 2011)

i think we have a future artist


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 4, 2011)

You should hire him to paint your blanks................


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's hired! Your son is VERY creative & talanted Tim :worship:. I'd be a proud pappa if I were in your shoes. Just think...everyone here on IAP are either getting their kids to try this or borrowing someone elses kid to paint some blank tubes 

Btw...I'm glad you found a workable way to use those beads! I've been beating my head against the wall trying to figure something out that works. Now that I've been inspired I'll give some new ideas a try :wink:


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 4, 2011)

That is an awesome pen.  You should keep that one.


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job, something for show and tell at school for sure.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 4, 2011)

Mack C. said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so it was a proud time for daddy on this one. While my son still needs a couple more years before he can play with the power tools he's always asking to help so this seemed like the best way. He sat down at the kitchen table and started painting away and decorating the tubes the way he felt he would like to see the finished pen...fine by me:biggrin: After a little dry time and prep we cast the tubes in PR and spun away. He told me that he would like to sell it for a Million dollars so he can buy some more StarWars toys... I told him "Buddy, that sound about right, but I bet you could get Two Million for it!" He's 6:laugh:
> ...


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure what you call them...the arts and crafts glitter strips that my wife had for her scrapbook stuff.  He also added on some small glass beads.  Either way, he had fun and it was something we could do together.

Thank you everyone!  The feedback has been awesome and it's really put a smile on my sons face.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 4, 2011)

Whoa... I just saw this.  Gorgeous work!!  Any chance it's for sale?


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Monolith said:


> Whoa... I just saw this.  Gorgeous work!!  Any chance it's for sale?



I'll send you a PM.  He wants to but I don't want to break any rules on the forum and talk about it here.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 4, 2011)

Stunning looking (from a painter of any age) and unique!

  -Barry


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks again for all the feedback everyone!  Time to give another pen some love on the forum.  My Sons head is blowing up from all the attention now, ha ha ha.

Best wishes everyone.


----------



## elody21 (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow,
It is really beautiful!!! You have a real Picasso there ! Love it! You should have him do one for a drawing pencil for himself.
Alice


----------



## Toni (Oct 5, 2011)

That is one gorgeous pen!!! a true artist!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 5, 2011)

I have only been able to look at it from my phone since it was posted.  I am now where I can see it full size, I agree he has enough admirers here that he can buy the entire star wars collection with the money he can make selling tubes.

Phil


----------



## wiset1 (Oct 5, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> I have only been able to look at it from my phone since it was posted. I am now where I can see it full size, I agree he has enough admirers here that he can buy the entire star wars collection with the money he can make selling tubes.
> 
> Phil


 
Funny!!:biggrin:

Work has me doing some traveling so when I get back he and I will do some more castings and post them here.  I'm sure it will drive him to make more knowing that there are potential Star Wars toys at the end of it all, ha ha ha.  Thanks again everyone!  Little man says "Tell them I said Thanks Daddy".  There it is


----------



## willardz (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome Pen!


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that is a great looking pen.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow that is a million dollar pen LOL. Nice job on it.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 1, 2012)

It's funny to see this post pop back up on the forum. Most of the times these threads have a way of just filtering down to the bottom, but this one came back up for air :biggrin:  My son will be happy to see that people are still talking about his pen!

Thanks everyone


----------



## wizard (Feb 1, 2012)

Tim, I'm really glad this did post did pop back for air. Not sure how I missed it. The good thing is that it did pop up and *I LOVE IT!!!. *Tim, they grow up quick and the house gets a little quieter. That pen is a precious keepsake that will bring a smile to your face in the many years to come when he has gone to make his own life. Treasure these years and the time like this that you spend together creating things. Regards, Doc
P.S. I can't imagine where he got his artistic talent:biggrin:.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 1, 2012)

wizard said:


> Tim, I'm really glad this did post did pop back for air. Not sure how I missed it. The good thing is that it did pop up and *I LOVE IT!!!. *Tim, they grow up quick and the house gets a little quieter. That pen is a precious keepsake that will bring a smile to your face in the many years to come when he has gone to make his own life. Treasure these years and the time like this that you spend together creating things. Regards, Doc
> P.S. I can't imagine where he got his artistic talent:biggrin:.



I hear you Doc! I had offers, but I will never sell this pen. There's just something so great about doing stuff with your kids...let's face it, as we get older and they move away the memories are all we'll have left.


----------



## tkbarron (Feb 1, 2012)

That is WAY cool! The kid has more artistic ability than I can ever hope for. You should be very proud of him.

BTW, I hear child labor laws are pretty lax in Virginia. Put him to work!!


Tom


----------



## GrantH (Feb 1, 2012)

VERY cool!


----------



## Kristopher250 (Feb 1, 2012)

And the photography is pretty darn good too! I saw Tim's stamp decoupage and had to try it.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 1, 2012)

The interesting thing is the blank has some depth to it.  The colors are not blended they are layered.  I have never been fond of the abstract, but this I like.  It looks like an adult did it not a six year old.  You and he should be very proud.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 2, 2012)

He's my little buddy! Very creative and always a good kid...more or less


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 2, 2012)

pensbydesign said:


> i think we have a future artist


 

I think we have a current artist!!:biggrin:


----------



## PenPal (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim,

I am living life in a bubble for a while and just picked this up. When I was 17 yrs old I met my wife, why am I mentioning this well its cause when she was as young she went to a tiny school (one teacher) in a village just out of town limits, her teacher saved and collected her illustrations from school books,assignments etc with permission as a family friend. At this time of meeting she had won the Cities Art Open Competition giving her a scholarship to Sydney to learn Art formally.

Now this teacher and later ex teacher stayed in touch until aged 92 yrs birthdays and Xmas with friendly cards, greetings some face to face meetings with us, his children still firm friends with us. She is now 75 yrs you have brought back some great memories for me,
including our meeting 59 yrs ago.

The effect of simple acts can have eternal effects one such for me viewing your combined efforts in creation of that pen in particular, beautiful colours so stimulating yet completely tasteful. Please congratulate your son as I congratulate you (with respect). You demonstrate remarkable restraint as you continue to amaze me setting a remarkable example to us all how to share, with 48 GC including 27 GGC I have been priviliged to share with my mob so many wonderful occassions so yes I understand what this means to you and your wife.

By now you know the effect your posts have on me, thank you.

Kindest regards Peter.


----------



## Braquel (Feb 3, 2012)

*Very cool*

Great job including your son..you never know where it could take him.  First piece of art at 6 years old with dad's help too boot.  Creating memories and making some awesome pieces of art in the process!


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Feb 3, 2012)

Tim I was reading through this post and until the "popped back up" comment I hadn't looked at the date of the OP.  Question - how many Star-Wars toys has he earned by now? ;-)


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 3, 2012)

JD Combs Sr said:


> Tim I was reading through this post and until the "popped back up" comment I hadn't looked at the date of the OP.  Question - *how many Star-Wars toys has he earned by now?* ;-)



Oh yeah, he's good!  He has plenty of Star Wars toys and has since moved onto like 100 other things that he either wants or has seen on TV.  When we were in Germany with the military we had AFN or Armed Forces Network and they don't show commercials so he had no idea what was out there.  Now that we're back in the U.S. he's on commercial overload.  It's like his favorite thing to do...forget the shows, I want to watch commercials so I can see all the toys I want :biggrin:  He's a good kid so he has a grip of toys, ha ha ha.


----------

